# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Nhật ký tour du lịch tiền giang – bến tre 6/6/2013

## tunglc1241

Cát Vàng chân thành cảm ơn quý khách đã quan tâm và lựa chọn dịch vụ của chúng tôi trong chuyến du lịch Về Miền Tây.Ngày cuối tuần, hầu hết tất cả chúng ta đều quây quần bên gia đình để hưởng sự đầm ấm, hạnh phục sau 01 tuần làm việc căng thẳng du lịch Cát Vàng đã tổ chức thành công chương trình tham quan *du lịch Bến Tre* – Tiền Giang cho tất cả các thành viên đã đăng kí tour.

Xe khởi hành tại trường lúc 04h30. Dù phải dậy từ rất sớm, nhưng có thể thấy được trên khuôn mặt mỗi thành viên là sự vui vẻ, háo hức cho chuyến tham quan.Cả đoàn cùng dùng điểm tâm sáng tại Nhà Hàng Trung Lương với đặc sản Hủ Tiếu Mỹ Tho. Tô “Hủ Tiếu Mỹ Tho” hương vị thơm lừng, mang nét đặc trưng riêng của vùng đất Mỹ Tho – Tiền Giang.
Tiếp theo hành trình, quý khách tham quan Chùa Vĩnh Tràng và ghi lại những hình ảnh lưu niệm thật đẹp trong chuyến tham quan.


Xe đưa đoàn đến bến tàu Mỹ Tho, các thành viên trong đoàn đều cảm thấy hào hứng khi bắt đầu chuyến du thuyền sông nước Tiền Giang – Bến Tre.

Đầu tiên, cả đoàn cùng tham quan nhà nuôi ong lấy mật và thưởng thức trà mật ong. Tại đây, một số anh chị đã lưu lại những hình ảnh thú vị bên con Trăn thân thiện.


Cả đoàn cùng tham quan cơ sở sản xuất kẹo dừa và thưởng thức kẹo dừa, rượu dừa và các loại bánh mức đặc sản. Đi xe ngựa dạo quanh đường làng cùng ngắm nhìn khung cảnh sinh hoạt của người dân miền Tây sông nước.


Cùng thưởng thức các loại trái cây theo mùa và cùng hòa nhịp vào những điệu “Đàn Ca Tài Tử”mộc mạc, gần gũi.
Cảm giác thật khó tả khi ngồi trên những chiếc đò chèo bên những hàng dừa nước xanh mát.

du lich ben tredu lich ben tre

Các thành viên cùng nhau hăng say với hoat động tát mương bắt cá. Mặt mũi lắm tắm sình, bùn. Niềm vui không thể tả khi tự tay bắt được chú cá lóc, hay cá trê ….. và cùng thưởng thức thành quả lao động của mình trong bữa ăn trưa.

Trên đường về, cả đoàn cùng nhau chia sẽ những câu đố vui, những trò chơi, câu chuyện sinh động khiến cho không khí trên xe thật vui nhộn và tràn đầy tiếng cười.

----------

